# John Deere LX172 snow blower not working correctly



## CemeteryRestoration (Nov 29, 2015)

I have a John Deere LX172 with the snow blower attachment. It worked very well last year and I just installed the snow blower but I am having an issue. When the blower is in the up position (off the ground) and I engage the blower, it works fine. When I drop the blower to the ground, it quits and the belts loosen up. I think it's hooked up exactly like previous years and I never had this issue. Could someone tell me what is happening. Thanks.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

First of all:white^_^arial^_^0^_
About 99.99% of the guys in here use walk behind blowers. I'm afraid I can't be of much help but if I were in your position I'd double check the installation instructions given in your owner's manual. Obviously there is a problem. Are you sure you have the belt routed correctly? Sounds as though it may not be. If it *is* properly routed about the only thing it possibly could be is a worn belt. 
Wish I could be more help.
Is this an electric clutch or tension engaging system?


----------



## CemeteryRestoration (Nov 29, 2015)

This has a tension spring that pulls the belt tight.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You may also want to give this site a look. They're affiliated w/this forum. I'm not sure but I think SBF is an offshoot of MTF. 
John Deere Forum - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information. Good bunch of helpful folks over there.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Or try this one...
Snow Removal Equipment - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information
Keep us posted!


----------



## CemeteryRestoration (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

CemeteryRestoration said:


> This has a tension spring that pulls the belt tight.


Ok. Either the belt is worn, improperly routed. 
There are other things that would make it inoperable but these are pretty unlikely. Shear pin failure or the improbable gear failure, but these two things wouldn't be dependent on the position of the blower so most likely cause in my opinion is the belt.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Would love to see a photo of this when you have time


----------



## beerlover (Jan 14, 2016)

I have a simular problem with my GT275 tractor snow blower attachment. First use this winter it worked fine for about an hour then the belt came off, didn't break - just came off. I got a new belt (ugh 40 bucks) and it worked maybe about the same amount of time then it broke. It appears by the wear marks that the belt was loose - too loose and I carefully checked all aspects of install procedure - and it should be OK - what' wrong ? I'll go to Tractor Forum also to seek help. Thanks


----------

